# HDR NKremote nice app



## Provo (Oct 31, 2009)

I was looking this morning for remotes for my camera and I came across this software its called nkremote and it allows you to pre program AEB settings and much more so you can get more then just 3 AEB pictures it is reasonably priced 95 bucks while it requires the camera to be connected to a laptop or desktop hey you can't beat this I have a eeepc mini netbook so it's ultra portable and I can go out to the field and now have a steady shot and take 9 pictures in AEB at different variables.

This software is great for HDR taking I purchased it this morning for my d5000 $95

Check out the features


----------

